# Reverse Blue??



## iluvbigran (Sep 13, 2012)

What exactly is a reverse blue? I saw an ad where a guy is trying to sale a reverse blue. The pup appears to be black to me with a few white markings on face and a white blaze on chest. Is a reverse blue simply a dog with blue blood lines but not blue in color??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

blue brindle is just a color , if the dog looked black it is not blue brindle. Alot of people think that blue or red or whatever mean bloodlines and I have seen pups brindle in color with a black nose advertised as a blue nose LOL.


----------



## iluvbigran (Sep 13, 2012)

Truth is when I saw a pup that appeared black then it being called "blue reverse" I figured he was trying to get more $ just by throwing the word blue in there! LOL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I have seen people think because the dam is blue or the sire is blue that automatically makes the pup that as well. I seen on CL one day half bluenose half rednose pups LMAO, opened it up and was a litter or brindle pups LOL.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

iluvbigran said:


> Truth is when I saw a pup that appeared black then it being called "blue reverse" I figured he was trying to get more $ just by throwing the word blue in there! LOL


 You figured right! Or it's something he heard from some other idiot and thinks is true.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

It's where blue pits wear their skin reversed. The hair is on the inside of the body.
They look like them furless cats.

NEXT QUESTION FOR THE GREAT HABOOBOO!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, sounds like the guy is just trying to up sell a regular black puppy. Some how calling it a reverse blue makes them think they can get more $$ for it since blue dogs are already overpriced, etc. Lol!


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

william williamson said:


> It's where blue pits wear their skin reversed. The hair is on the inside of the body.
> They look like them furless cats.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION FOR THE GREAT HABOOBOO!


Hahahahahahah

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes actually I believe my pup was infact from the chuck norris bloodline that's why his nose is red from all the spilled blood of his enemies Lolz 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

bear813 said:


> yes actually i believe my pup was infact from the chuck norris bloodline that's why his nose is red from all the spilled blood of his enemies lolz


hahaha mine too!


----------

